# Is this a good route to take? 1 month motorhoming



## FreedomLifers (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello 🙂

We are currently at Legzira beach near Sidi Ifni. I have put together a so-so travel idea for the next month in Morocco. I feel a bit overwhelmed with info 🙂 

Is this a good ittenerary? Are we missing something? 

Sidi Ifni
Guelmim
Icht (scenic road from here to Tafraout) 
Tafraout / blue rocks
Tizi'n Test Pass
Imlil (hiking) 
Marrakech
Day trip : Tizi'n Tichka pass + Ait Benhaddou 
Day trip : Ouzoud falls
Gorges du dades
Todra gorge
Merzouga 
Meknes 
Volubilis berber excavated village
Fez (incl Moulay Idriss mosque) 
Chefchaouen
Ferry in Tanger Med


We already drove down the coast 🙂


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

That seems a lot to do in one month,but if you manage it you will certainly have covered the main sites. Do you have a round route as it seems a lot of zig zags

We went from Sidi to Tafraoute and now in Zagora.Next N12 to Merzouga and back to visit the Gorges and Tizi n Tich to Marrakesh,Fez Chefchaouen and Tanger Med and that is a plan for the next 6 weeks.

Bear in mind you will probably have used the excellent motorways along the coast. Roads are not so good as you move inland.

Can I suggest that you look on the sister site (As in "What ever happpened to Baby Jane") There are threads for visiting Morocco since 2016 and the current one is full of posts from members in Morocco at the moment Morocco 2020


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sister site, WTF


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you seen "Whatever happened to Baby Jane".......................that kind of sisterhood


----------

